# Mods to a Wire Frame Starship



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

I hasten to say nothing I did here was new or original. I just did what others have said worked for them. Maybe some day I will attempt to make the grip a bit smoother and prettier but for what it is, I am happy.

Banded with 1" x 1/2" x 16" active length, Weider Green. Pouch is 1/2" x 1 3/4" calf hide (similar to the leather from the tongue of a shoe).

Will be using it to try for a new personal speed record.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

OldSpookASA said:


> Maybe some day I will attempt to make the grip a bit smoother and prettier but for what it is, I am happy.


as long as its effective for you , who cares what it looks like .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that looks like it has seen a few shooting sessions


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

that looks very effective. Hope there will be a vid of the speed record.

I'm curious about the ' Weider green'...how does it compare with theraband ?


----------

